# Audi S4 - B6 exterior silver trim



## jc_geddes (Dec 3, 2012)

I have tried to clean up the silver window surrounds on my B6 S4 this morning, it looks dull and water marked. In areas where your figures touch the trim on a regular basis the trim is perfect, nice and shiny.

I have tried several product, both by hand and machine but I don not seem to be making any progress at all.

Is it lacquered and the issue is under the trim? do I need to go at it longer?

I have tried the following products: the metal cleaner and protector that was in the December waxybox, and Menzerna - Polishing Cream.

Anyone got any advice?

Cheers

John


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have the same on mine! Have been told you have to replace them as nothing can be done. Go on Audisport.net as I think that's where I read about it being a problem on a4 b6's


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it milky looking marks?


----------



## jc_geddes (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes the marks are milky - will have a look on audinet

Ta


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a4-a4-...taking-out-window-frame-audi.html#post1418847


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hope this is of some help. :thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

The only thing I've found to help is Kleers metal polish. Whether this has fillers or something I'm not sure, but came out good (not perfect).

I went over with CQuartz and I would say it's pretty good.

Kleers polish alone









With c quartz

















I had tried everything previously, so was more than chuffed when I got an improvement.


----------



## jc_geddes (Dec 3, 2012)

that look like a very good improvement based on what I have tried so far - will have a look for that thanks


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

No problems. Like I said I tried everything, but the Kleers Polish seemed to work. It's still looking good some 7 months later... Possibly due to the protection of the CQuartz.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I have the same on mine! Have been told you have to replace them as nothing can be done. Go on Audisport.net as I think that's where I read about it being a problem on a4 b6's


Not just limited to A4's as I've got the same thing on my A6! 
Will definitely check out the kleers stuff though, as I've also tried pretty much everything else to no avail so far!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Seal it properly after you have polished it. I used CQuartz which may have added to the vast improvement.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I have problems with the satin silver roof bars on my A4 avant. they are quite patchy, looks like water marks but will not clear up with chemical or mild cleaners like werkstatt prime or mild abrasive cleansers like rejuvenate and lime prime.

I'm a little dubious about using a proper abrasive polish or metal polish on them as I believe the satin finish is just a thin coating over the base material?


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had good experiance with werkstatt prime strong on the silver audi trim. cleans it up perfectly every time.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I have problems with the satin silver roof bars on my A4 avant. they are quite patchy, looks like water marks but will not clear up with chemical or mild cleaners like werkstatt prime or mild abrasive cleansers like rejuvenate and lime prime.
> 
> I'm a little dubious about using a proper abrasive polish or metal polish on them as I believe the satin finish is just a thin coating over the base material?


B6 door trims are certainly metal, not sure about the roof bars unfortunately.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I got a good result with Sonax Chrome and Alupaste Metal Polish on my Audi's matt aluminium trims - they had the same issue.

Mak.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dift said:


> The only thing I've found to help is Kleers metal polish. Whether this has fillers or something I'm not sure, but came out good (not perfect).
> 
> I went over with CQuartz and I would say it's pretty good.
> 
> ...


How did you apply the kleers by the way mate? By hand via mf?


----------

